# A few questions about secondary infertility...



## hughesmum (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi, I posted a while back and received so many inspiring posts that I'm back for some more, I'm afraid! Thank you so much for posting last time, we were at the initial "I can't believe it" stage and you all rose to the challenge of reassuring us that this wasn't the worst thing in the world, and there are plenty of people who come through this, complete with a gorgeous bundle of joy!

Anyway, we're off to see the consultant on thursday which I'm looking forward to, but also a bit apprehensive, as at least then we'll know a bit more and have more of an idea as to our options. Having done my research, it looks like ICSI is going to be the way forward as my hubby has a very poor sperm count (4.65 million), with good motility but dreadful morphology - just 1% are classed as normal. He's on the vits and we're eating healthily and he's drinking water, so fingers crossed it could improve when we do the next test.

Basically, after having our son who is now fast approaching three, we thought, naively, that trying for number two would be as easy. However, over a year later and no joy, we've had the tests and realised that hubby's sperm is the reason it's not happened - has anyone else managed to fall preg first time and then have to resort to IVF or ICSI to achieve it a second time?

I guess I'd just love to hear from anyone who's in a similar situation, and also anyone who is having or has had ICSI/IVF at the same place, which is the CRM at Walsgrave, under Mr Kennedy.

Sorry - what a waffley message! Thank you for reading it, and I'd love to hear back from anyone who can offer me any advice, support or encouragement - it's a massive thing to get our heads around, and so any morsel of info would be very gratefully received.

With big, big thanks,
Hughesmum xxx


----------



## jo22 (May 9, 2002)

I used to be at Walsgrave and had IUi there for my Son three and a bit years ago and 2 failed cycles recentlyso can chat about the clinic with you, but not there anymore as have moved house

xx


----------



## josieanner (Oct 20, 2004)

hi i'm at crm at present with my 3rd try of ivf .Already got a wounderful daughter age 13.have blocked tubes.i'm down regulating at the moment .


----------

